# Is it possible to change my username?



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

I am interested in changing my username as I believe it no longer works for me seeing as when I joined I was young and smaller , hence 19 inch pump.... These days I am around 21.5 pumped and would like my username to reflect the change.Thanks.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

this thread has potential.


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

just make a new name.


----------



## Irons77 (May 18, 2008)

Start a new one and retire 19cmpump


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

Potential from what. I've changed, for one I'm way richer now. Etc. But really, I don't wanna lose my gallery etc.  So I will try to have it changed.


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

I have had this name 6 years...holy, time flies.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> Potential from what. I've changed, for one I'm way richer now. Etc. But really, I don't wanna lose my gallery etc.  So I will try to have it changed.



I think Mods can only help you out on that, I may be wrong.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> Potential from what. I've changed, for one I'm way richer now. Etc. But really, I don't wanna lose my gallery etc.  So I will try to have it changed.



How much do you make a year?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

Anyway I bet anyone 100 bucks this fucking thread is gonna be 5 pages long by the end of the next weekend.


----------



## Crono1000 (May 18, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Anyway I bet anyone this fucking thread is gonna be 5 pages long by the end of the next weekend.



5 pages?  More like 19in


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

I've changed guys. I still like to stir it up , but I save it for rare occasions. I'm still easily tempted though...haha. And to answer the question, I don't make that much ..... just enough..... for 4 families.....who all drive beemers.Thanks, I'll try to contact a mod.


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> I've changed guys. I still like to stir it up , but I save it for rare occasions. I'm still easily tempted though...haha. And to answer the question, I don't make that much ..... just enough..... for 4 families.....who all drive beemers.Thanks, I'll try to contact a mod.



Are the "beemers" paid off or financed?


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> I've changed guys. I still like to stir it up , but I save it for rare occasions. I'm still easily tempted though...haha. And to answer the question, I don't make that much ..... just enough..... for 4 families.....who all drive beemers.Thanks, I'll try to contact a mod.



You need to ask Prince.


----------



## Irons77 (May 18, 2008)

What a chump,What does money have to with this? Oh you like bragging


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

It's an old joke Irons ...chill out ya little hobbit.


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

The beemers are financed, and tied to the houses which are 3rd mortgaged. lol


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

make that bet 10 pages long .


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

No, I swear it won't go on that long..... I'm really trying here... Trying to figure out why that little nacho, Irons 77 , would b on a bodybuilding forum?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

Irons is kool people...he helps out a lot on the training section.


----------



## Irons77 (May 18, 2008)

I was joking too, don't get all pissy because you can't change your name


----------



## Doublebase (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> The beemers are financed, and tied to the houses which are 3rd mortgaged. lol



Sounds more like it.


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

first of all its spelt bimmers. anyway what model. and why do you have 4 families? and how many people in each family have a bimmer.


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> first of all its spelt bimmers. anyway what model. and why do you have 4 families? and how many people in each family have a bimmer.



Thanks for the grammar tip, I been spelling it wrong all this time...
They are 330ci's.4 wives is why the four families. 16 kids in each family, and I would estimate there are approximately 58 Bimmers's(?sp)

I have fleet insurance, for the Bimmers. But on the Lambo's I just have regular.


----------



## DICE (May 18, 2008)

K, my wifey wants to watch movies now....I'm out.


----------



## Irons77 (May 18, 2008)

Damn busy little bee ,eh? With 4 wives, sounds sweet


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

what a fucking liar no way does he have 52 bimmers and lambos


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what a fucking liar no way does he have 52 bimmers and lambos



My dude...........a troll is not allowed to doubt another troll. I tought you learned that in troll school son.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

Wurd


----------



## danny81 (May 18, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My dude...........a troll is not allowed to doubt another troll. I tought you learned that in troll school son.



how the fuck am i trol.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 18, 2008)

danny81 said:


> how the fuck am i trol.



my dude take a chill pill. time for some shut eye....B EZ cuzzo.


----------



## Arnold (May 18, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> I am interested in changing my username as I believe it no longer works for me seeing as when I joined I was young and smaller , hence 19 inch pump.... These days I am around 21.5 pumped and would like my username to reflect the change.Thanks.



send me a PM.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 18, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My dude...........a troll is not allowed to doubt another troll. I tought you learned that in troll school son.





danny81 said:


> how the fuck am i trol.



How the fuck did you go to school?!!


----------



## KentDog (May 18, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> My dude...........a troll is not allowed to doubt another troll. I tought you learned that in troll school son.


 Funniest post ever.


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2008)

Can I change my username too???  I wanna have I'dBeRichTooIfILivedInBumfuckCanadaAndNotHawaii or is that too long?


----------



## Witchblade (May 19, 2008)

danny corrected someone's grammar.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

danny81 said:


> what a fucking liar no way does he have 52 bimmers and lambos


Very good Danny.

You see when a person asks you who do you think chronically lies, there are a few answers that come to my mind, and that I have heard in various surveys. Some of these are (In no special order): 

Lawyers
Con men
Adulterers
Criminals
Petty thieves
Hustlers
Car salesmen
1inchpumpeddick
If you notice, this list includes people who would essentially â?????Lie for a living.â??? If you were to take it to the extreme.
However, these are extreme over-generalizations, and the majority of people in these groups,while I do not deny lie occasionally as a way to reach their goal, I would also ask a much simpler question of everyone else: Who among you has not done the same?
So, with this in mind, I would like to focus on the person who TRULY chronically lies. These people do not need a reason to lie. They are not lying to avoid trouble, to obtain financial gain, or better themselves necessarily. They are lying for the sake of lying, and oftentimes are not even realizing they are doing it. These are in fact the masters of deception that are the chronic liars.
It has been hypothesized that chronic lying is not a mental disorder of itâ??????s own. In fact, it is not recognized in the DSM-IV (The Diagnostic Manual used to describe mental illnesses). Instead, it is viewed as a symptom of another mental disorder that is present, such as delusional thinking, psychopathy, or narcissism. 
However, we are now looking at studies of chronic liars over the last 100 years, and a number of conclusions have been made, some obvious, others not. The first is that the reasons for lying may have a serious problem behind them, while others are benign. When no underlying mental illness can be found, then the focus of â?????Why does this successful, otherwise well-adjusted person feel the compulsion to fabricate stories?â???
We do know that in a normal, healthy person, some lying and deception is normal, and starts at about the age of 5 or 6 years old. It continues through adulthood, and most adults will tell small lies on a weekly or even daily basis to get through their days, using harmless and inconsequential lies. In one research study at the University of Massachusetts, people wore a recording device for 3 days, and at the end tallied up the number of lies they told. The average rate of lies as 3 in every 10 minutes of conversation. 
The nature of these lies falls into what is known as the â?????white lieâ??? category. These are used for a number of purposes:

To avoid hurting another personâ??????s feelings
To cover up our own embarrassments
To reassure the needlessly anxious
To spare unnecessary headaches
When does social â?????white lyingâ??? become a problem? When it becomes the first line of defense â?????? the first tool used a coping strategy.
There are a number of other key items to look for when evaluating whether a person is suffering from a case of chronic lying. First, if they lie to avoid something, be it a test, a deadline or project, and then need to have the lie proliferate on itself in order to be believed, and it keeps growing, is a sign. Secondly, chronic liars change their stories when caught out, and support the new story with another lie. Finally, when a person lies for no reason at all, there is no gain, no motivation to lie.
It is believed that there may be a neurological defect in those who are chronic liars. They generally have highly developed verbal skills and a slight impairment of the frontal lobe. These frontal lobes are basically our â?????editorsâ??? that censor what we say, which may be indicative of some of the behavior in SOME cases. This is because we sometimes run two consciousnesses in our mind â?????? reality as it exists, and reality as we would like it to be. For those with frontal lobe difficulty, reality as we would like it to be may come out instead of reality as it is.
The reason I said this is the case in SOME people, is that in others, the telling of tales eeks them out their 15 minutes of fame. It allows them to stand out, to be interesting. And the more they receive, they more they want. Additionally, others feel they cannot live up to the expectations of others, so they invent stories to match what they feel others expect from them, With all of these reasons, this may be why no easy cure is on the horizon. Chronic lying seems to stem from either a biological basis or from a rung on Maslowâ??????s hierarchy of needs. 
Thus, if we can identify a biological basis, this can be treated in that person. Otherwise, it will take therapy to help identify what is missing from the personâ??????s life, and how they can fill it in a more socially acceptable manner that will prevent them from being further ostracized, leading to more lying, in a vicious cycle.
When we deal with children specifically, there are any number of reasons they may lie, and some may even be acceptable. Whatever the reason, however, it should be taken seriously, as problem lying can cause problems at school, with friends, and disrupt the family life. It may even begin to lay the groundwork for problems later in life.
Lies generally not a serious problem, unless they are habitual (the child regularly lies) or compulsive (lies for no specific reasons). As with many other problems, addressing the issue early can be the most effective way from preventing it from becoming a worse problem or a pathological lying problem.
It isnâ??????t until age 5 or 6 when children begin to lie due to understanding consequences for actions, and feel guilt for misdeeds, especially those that disappoint their parents. They may also expand on stories or fib in order to get attention. At 7-8, the most common reasons for lying are to avoid punishment or to avoid having to do a disliked task.
When adolescence arrives, new significance can be assigned to lies, and parents generally become more alarmed. The adolescent is more skilled at telling lies. However, this is a time when we should not assume that the adolescent is trying to hide something done wrong. They may be attempting to gain privacy, establish independence, avoid embarrassment or protect another's feelings. This is not to say they are not going to be trying to avoid punishment, chores, or gain items they could not otherwise have.
When does lying become a serious problem? When it is habitual or compulsive, and is used as a major strategy for dealing with difficult situations there is cause for concern. Pathological or chronic lying may be a bad habit the child needs help breaking, but could also be a sign that they are unable to tell right from wrong. This may be especially true if they appear to have no remorse about lying. If the lying is comorbid (associated with) other actions such as skipping school, fighting, stealing, or cheating, it may be they have another disorder such as ADHD, conduct disorder or a learning disorder.



??© 2001-2007 boring. All Rights Reserved.
This article is used with the full permission of the author


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

WOW min0, bored?


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> WOW min0, bored?


Hush you little hobbit. 

I wonder where that came from.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

From some prick thats got money


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2008)

I think we should cahnge the name of this thread...Oh, no, let's just all pitch in and help Beemer with a new username.

House~Po'
BiggerNow
RicherNow
LeaveItToBeemer

I don't know, I haven't had enough coffee yet....I'll be back with more later.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

Prickwiththedough


----------



## DICE (May 19, 2008)

....K, some of u can't take a joke, it's nice to see I am gone for years and it's still the same old b.s. around here.....
Anyway, thanks for all the suggestions with the names, however the only new username that works for me is 22inchpump....... seeing as 7 years ago, I was looking to hit 19 inches pumped....well, I am 21.5 now, so naturally( well actually not really!), I would be interested in hitting 22 inches pumped.And I don't really have all these bimmers.....it's called a joke....


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

min0 lee....Defender of the Poor, Meek and Geek at ironmagazine since 2004


----------



## DICE (May 19, 2008)

thats funny. Yup, sure sucks out here in the oil patch.... making lots of money.... buying new cars every year....shopping in maui etc........ Flame on.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> How much do you make a year?


 


Doublebase said:


> Are the "beemers" paid off or financed?


Money sure does catch your attention.


----------



## DICE (May 19, 2008)

...don't let anyone tell u otherwise..... it's the most important thing in life, after family etc.... Plus I got a sick Dad, need as much money as I can to have someone look after him for the next 20 years....... Anyway, i just wanna change my name.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> thats funny. Yup, sure sucks out here in the oil patch.... making lots of money.... buying new cars every year....shopping in maui etc........ Flame on.


......to make up for the tiny penis you have.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

19inchpump said:


> Plus I got a sick Dad, need as much money as I can to have someone look after him for the next 20 years


I'm sorry about your pops...much respect for that.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

19inchpump;1785305Anyway said:
			
		

> You don't know how to do a simple thing like this and your loaded with cash?
> 
> Where did I go wrong


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

Just pokin fun, 22cm pumped


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2008)

Oh god, I cant wait for this shit..

19in, you better not hold back.


----------



## DaMayor (May 19, 2008)

Why don't you just buy a website?


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Oh god, I cant wait for this shit..
> 
> 19in, you better not hold back.


Who was his nemesis anyway?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 19, 2008)

wow this thread has potential were is danny. this thread needs to be trolled down a peg.


----------



## Irons77 (May 19, 2008)

Shooting for a 10 pager bro


----------



## tomuchgear (May 19, 2008)

well i need to go wash my fleet of chevettes and pintos.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (May 19, 2008)

YouTube Video











Interior crocodile alligator, I drive a Chevrolet movie thee-ater


----------



## maniclion (May 19, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Who was his nemesis anyway?


Same as you Clem-Clem Sala Bim


----------



## danny81 (May 19, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> wow this thread has potential were is danny. this thread needs to be trolled down a peg.



i not a fucking troll


----------



## danzik17 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude I saw this video you posted yesturday, i coulnt sleep because of it fucking song was in my head.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

hey now I got 100 bucks on the line that this thread is gonna be 5 pages long, So im with akira.

min0 lee your goin down .............19inchpump FINISH HIM/HER!!!!FATALITY!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> hey now I got 100 bucks on the line that this thread is gonna be 5 pages long, So im with akira.
> 
> min0 lee your goin down .............19inchpump FINISH HIM/HER!!!!FATALITY!!!!


Who is the guy in the shower with you?


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

Squats doing the job? Eh Chico?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)




----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

I think i got you mad, but you just made me spit my tuna all over my screen.


----------



## min0 lee (May 19, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> I think i got you mad, but you just made me spit my tuna all over my screen.


It takes a lot to get me mad.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 19, 2008)

See mr. Lee I gotta admit im a fan of your art. I've seen you pull the trigger many times mean while your casualties just layed there stunned and dint know what hit him . Since you choose to bring a weapon to a fist figtht I should do the same, but hey I made a promise to you and I will keep your PMs private. that's just not my steelo, I gotta admit the pink undies almost made me shoot but naw, we kool man.


----------



## AKIRA (May 19, 2008)

Cmon!!!!


----------



## maniclion (May 20, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Squats doing the job? Eh Chico?


Damn sweet cheeks!!!!!!!that should be your new username


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Mr. Lee  I will keep your PMs private. that's just not my steel,


 Why so serious?


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i not a fucking troll



Just embrace it Danny. The mods here have already proven they dont have the balls to ban you.  You are basically immune.  You somehow managed to actually convince a bunch of adults that you are sincere and just a confused little kid.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

*Here's a few sentences from the PM's*



HialeahChico305 said:


> I will keep your PMs private.


 

Excerpts from PM messages sent between min0 Lee and HialeahChico305:

*ABOUT THE RELATIONSHIP*:
_Oct. 3, 2002_:
HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "In case you haven't noticed, I am madly in love with you too! More and more everyday! I can't believe how much more my penis grows. Is there a limit?

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "Not till death do us part."

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "Wow! I'll buy that."
_April 6, 2003_:
min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "I love you so much. Thank you for coming to see me. I was very happy to see you.

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "Love you too. I realize more everyday how much. You look real good, by the way. See you tomorrow."

_April 27, 2003_:
min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "No response needed to this, but when held me in your arms and looked me in my eyes and said I was your he-she. All was right with the world. I love you."

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "Damn! Thank you."

min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "Can you promise me that I will always be that?"

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "You were my he-she for as long as I can remember. I was too young and stupid to know. I promise for the rest of my life you will be my he-she."

min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "Ahh. I'm about to cry. Thank you for that. You need to know that you are the man in my life that I depend on most. Or I could have just stopped at 'the man in my life.'"

*ABOUT THE FIRING*:
_May 6, 2003_:
min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "Dig this sh--: Inspector ALBOB told the Chief DOMS that I called him and asked him to go back to IAM (internal affair MODs)! They know we are making a move! I am so mad at him. IAN just told me."

HialeahChico305 to min0 lee: "Damn! Well we will see what's up with the Chief DOMS. That's what ALBOB was supposed to do. The Chief DOMS is his boss. He doesn't know what's going on."

min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "Yea, I guess. That was dumb! If he's that scary or that naive, he might not be the one."

_May 12, 2003_:
min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "Right now there is just rumor mongering so unless Justice raises an issue I think we're good. I've spoken to them today and not a peep. I doubt we will have a problem. I'll call if one arises. Enjoy your evening."

_May 15, 2003_:
min0 lee to HialeahChico305: "I am sorry that we are going through this mess because of a decision that we made to fire Brown. I will make sure that the next decision is much more thought out. Not regretting what was done at all, but thinking about how we can do things smarter."
_The Associated Press_


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 20, 2008)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> HialeahChico305 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2008)

Interesting.


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

_Originally Posted by *HialeahChico305* 

_
That's it? Where's the pictures of you and i naked in bed?


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Just embrace it Danny. The mods here have already proven they dont have the balls to ban you.  You are basically immune.  You somehow managed to actually convince a bunch of adults that you are sincere and just a confused little kid.



I never truly found his shit interesting enough to fight with, yet people persist.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Just embrace it Danny. The mods here have already proven they dont have the balls to ban you.  You are basically immune.  You somehow managed to actually convince a bunch of adults that you are sincere and just a confused little kid.



get off my dick. what do you want me to do to prove that im real.


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> get off my dick. what do you want me to do to prove that im real.



Write danny81 on your forehead and take a pic then post it. That seems fair. Oh, throw in a gang sign to rep your gang.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

ill take a pic of me holding a sign im not writing my fucking name on my head.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

You will and you will like it!


----------



## DaMayor (May 20, 2008)

wow.


just wow.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

Fine if i do it will everyone stop hating on me?


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Fine if i do it will everyone stop hating on me?


No, we would stop if you write it on your buttcheeks.


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

I'd be happy if I seen it on your head.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

what about on a piec of paper?


----------



## Mista (May 20, 2008)

No. With photoshop these days I wouldn't fall for that. I'd need to see ink on skin.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

uve got to be fucking kidding me. add me on myspace if u want.


----------



## AKIRA (May 20, 2008)

We know youre real, its something else thats phony.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

wtf is this shit. hialeah u want to meet me face to face then come. i dont give a fuck you wouldnt be able to do shit to me anyway.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> We know youre real, its something else thats phony.



lol and what is that/


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> get off my dick. what do you want me to do to prove that im real.



I am sure you are a real human being but you arnt sincere one bit.  You come on here and start threads with the intention of getting a rise out of people. Like "I just got a dog should i keep it in a cage all day" "I called a girl a slut but now i wanna bang her" etc etc. It is so painfully obvious but for some reason people continue to entertain you.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

ok the first one is used by mad people. llook it up. its called crate training. anyway i dont do that shit. 2nd one i never said that


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf is this shit. hialeah u want to meet me face to face then come. i dont give a fuck you wouldnt be able to do shit to me anyway.



       Sorry bro din't mean leave that out in the open. I know what happend between you and Min0 should had stayed behind closed doors but trust me Im not showing the other PMs that he sent me with details. Din't mean no harm to you dude.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

wtf hapend between me and mino. yo homie wen u coming up to NYC we can meet face to face ya digz


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Sorry bro din't mean leave that out in the open. I know what happend between you and Min0 should had stayed behind closed doors but trust me Im not showing the other PMs that he sent me with details. Din't mean no harm to you dude.


He? Really?


----------



## min0 lee (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf hapend between me and mino. yo homie wen u coming up to NYC we can meet face to face ya digz


This was a while ago.


----------



## Splash Log (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ok the first one is used by mad people. llook it up. its called crate training. anyway i dont do that shit. 2nd one i never said that



Come on danny, all of your troll threads are such masterpieces . . . how could you forget this one: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/85641-girl-question.html


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

that wasnt slut it was Sp  IC.


----------



## natural^ (May 20, 2008)

I Am Beowulf!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> wtf hapend between me and mino. yo homie wen u coming up to NYC we can meet face to face ya digz



    Drop the act, I know the story. I can pm them to you to refresh your memory. Anyway let me know who imitated you the best on the "I be danny thread" I think DaMayor deserves your pic comment on myspace.


----------



## danny81 (May 20, 2008)

PM them to me idk wtf ur talking about. and no one intimidated me cuz they couldnt do shit in real life.


----------



## Skate67 (May 20, 2008)

danny81 said:


> PM them to me idk wtf ur talking about. and no one intimidated me cuz they couldnt do shit in real life.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

according to that defenition then u guys are all ethugs cuz none of u would talk shit to my face


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2008)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Anyway let me know who imitated you the best on the "I be danny thread" I think DaMayor deserves your pic comment on myspace.





wtf yo? get off ma dick, boo.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> according to that defenition then u guys are all ethugs cuz none of u would talk shit to my face



Dude. Ok, youre 16-17 yeah? Now, 1v1, in real life, i would put my money on almost every single member here on beating your face to the ground. You're gonna beat up Gaz or Prince if they diss you to your face? Cmon get real dude. Fuck you and your boys, thats all you rely on, anytime we talk shit to you you always say "NOO YOU WOULDNT MY BOYS WOULD FUCK YOU UP". You're a little bitch, the only way your boys would take on a group of members here is if your boys had guns and knives (which is probably the case).  Shut up, you can't even comprehend what we tell you on this website let alone make up your own workout routine. Acting or not, youre a fucking idiot.

i didnt really have a problem with you but now youre just be a fucknut.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

i talk shit to every one in a joking manor. that is just the type of person i am all fun and games. so yes danny i would talk shit to your face. well not your definition of shit talking though. that is dumb and pointless why waste your breath telling some one you are going to kick there ass just kick there ass and get it over with.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i talk shit to every one in a joking manor. that is just the type of person i am all fun and games. so yes danny i would talk shit to your face. well not your definition of shit talking though. that is dumb and pointless why waste your breath telling some one you are going to kick there ass just kick there ass and get it over with.



i have not been shit talked by you? why is this? am i not cool enough


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

well lets see then. hmm i got nothing ask me again tomorow at 3pm. i will have a smart ass comment for you then.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

now i know that avatar it was on the gaybodybuilding.com banner. good to see ya again natural.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> now i know that avatar it was on the gaybodybuilding.com banner. good to see ya again natural.



ah, i didnt even have to wait until tomorrow!

oh, and fuck you


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)




----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

natural^ said:


> Dude. Ok, youre 16-17 yeah? Now, 1v1, in real life, i would put my money on almost every single member here on beating your face to the ground. You're gonna beat up Gaz or Prince if they diss you to your face? Cmon get real dude. Fuck you and your boys, thats all you rely on, anytime we talk shit to you you always say "NOO YOU WOULDNT MY BOYS WOULD FUCK YOU UP". You're a little bitch, the only way your boys would take on a group of members here is if your boys had guns and knives (which is probably the case).  Shut up, you can't even comprehend what we tell you on this website let alone make up your own workout routine. Acting or not, youre a fucking idiot.
> 
> i didnt really have a problem with you but now youre just be a fucknut.




no i wouldnt fight them and yes that is the case so leave me alone


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> according to that defenition then u guys are all ethugs cuz none of u would talk shit to my face


Honestly in person i probably wouldn't even acknowledge your presence as I do with most annoying children with identity crises.....


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Honestly in person i probably wouldn't even acknowledge your presence as I do with most annoying children with identity crises.....



i dont have an identity crisis. if i provd im real wud u leave me alone?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont have an identity crisis. if i provd im real wud u leave me alone?


How would you prove your real?


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> How would you prove your real?



well wen i get my tat that shows my set then i can post that on here


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> well wen i get my tat that shows my set then i can post that on here


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

wats so funny?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> well wen i get my tat that shows my set then i can post that on here


Hold on there mister, what type of tattoo are you getting?
Please be clear.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Hold on there mister, what type of tattoo are you getting?
> Please be clear.



lower back, tramp stamp with his set written on it.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Hold on there mister, what type of tattoo are you getting?
> Please be clear.



Prolly BK on my shoulder or crip on my forearm or a grim reaper


----------



## KelJu (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Prolly BK on my shoulder or crip on my forearm or a grim reaper



You are the biggest loser on the planet.


----------



## danny81 (May 21, 2008)

why?


----------



## maniclion (May 21, 2008)

danny81 said:


> Prolly BK on my shoulder or crip on my forearm or a grim reaper


British Knight or Burger King?, or a crippled grim reaper you are fracking weird little man......


----------



## DOMS (May 21, 2008)

maniclion said:


> British Knight or Burger King?, or a crippled grim reaper you are fracking weird little man......



The Gimped Reaper?


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The Gimped Reaper?


 
The Gimp Raper?


----------



## min0 lee (May 21, 2008)

The hamburgler to go along with the Bk tattoo?


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

dont lie danny you are getting a penis tattood to look like a rocket ship on your cheek. natural told us all bout the pms its all good. isnt your set gay dick suckers 4 life?


----------



## DaMayor (May 21, 2008)

*Yo Yo D81...yu be's talkin' dis 312 buuusheeot an yo ain nuttin' but a 50/50 Ho, beeeotch.

werd.*


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> dont lie danny you are getting a penis tattood to look like a rocket ship on your cheek. natural told us all bout the pms its all good. isnt your set gay dick suckers 4 life?



its not 3pm anymore, damnit.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

hey you said i hadnt messed with ya. go ahead and talk shit back all in good fun my friend.


----------



## natural^ (May 21, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey you said i hadnt messed with ya. go ahead and talk shit back all in good fun my friend.



haha im jk idc, and ill throw it back dont worry


----------



## tomuchgear (May 21, 2008)

im looking forward to it lol.


----------



## DICE (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> according to that defenition then u guys are all ethugs cuz none of u would talk shit to my face



I would.All day. By myself with no friends around. In a dark alley.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

22inchpump said:


> I would.All day. By myself with no friends around. In a dark alley.



But how much would you charge?


----------



## DICE (May 22, 2008)

It would be free. Then after there's a bbq , and games for the kids.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

hey you got your name changed rock on.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

22inchpump said:


> I would.All day. By myself with no friends around. In a dark alley.



sure you would tuff guy. ur a softie


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

hey were is the emo guy natural? i have not seen him yet today


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> sure you would tuff guy. ur a softie



Pump use to annoy me with how he wrote. That was of coarse until you joined. In respect to your post, pump writes like a fucking literary prodigy. 

On top of that, he would strangle your bitch ass with one hand and make you beg for your life. So for fuck's sake, STFU you worthless pussy.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

your forgot troll. be careful danny may have some one climb through the computer screen and murk you. what a special world he lives in.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

u guys are dumber then m if u think that you could fuck me up without getting ur ass beat 10x worse


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> hey were is the emo guy natural? i have not seen him yet today



FUCKING CUTTING MY WRISTS YOU HORRIBLE BITCH!


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> u guys are dumber then m if u think that you could fuck me up without getting ur ass beat 10x worse



Danny81 vs. Prince one on one.

I would love to see that, anyone else?


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> Danny81 vs. Prince one on one.
> 
> I would love to see that, anyone else?



1on1 no siht prince would murder me. alot of people here would fuck me up. but i gauruntee that no one on this board could do shit if they had beef with me


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1on1 no siht prince would murder me. alot of people here would fuck me up. but i gauruntee that no one on this board could do shit if they had beef with me


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> 1on1 no siht prince would murder me. alot of people here would fuck me up. but i gauruntee that no one on this board could do shit if they had beef with me



What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

it means. if me and prince met in a back alley no weapons or anytihng and fought. prince would DESTROY ME. now lets say me and prince got into a fight at a club or something then he wouldnt kill me because i would have a weapon or some boys with me.  And if after he tried to start more shit my boys would go and fuck him up.you understand?


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

BTW i like prince i woulnt fight him


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> it means. if me and prince met in a back alley no weapons or anytihng and fought. prince would DESTROY ME. now lets say me and prince got into a fight at a club or something then he wouldnt kill me because i would have a weapon or some boys with me.  And if after he tried to start more shit my boys would go and fuck him up.you understand?



so basically youre a pussy without your boys...?

?
??
???
????
?????


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

That is correct


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> it means. if me and prince met in a back alley no weapons or anytihng and fought. prince would DESTROY ME. now lets say me and prince got into a fight at a club or something then he wouldnt kill me because i would have a weapon or some boys with me.  And if after he tried to start more shit my boys would go and fuck him up.you understand?



Yes, I do understand.  You just admitted to being a bitch.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

Yes i addmitted it. but u have to remmeber im 16 and prince is liek 36. 99% of the people on this board are older then me by alot what do you expect


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

how did the wrist slitting go natural. any way danny its good to admit to who you are.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

that doesnt change the fact that no one on here could touch me tho. just wondering do yuo guys thnk john gotti fought people by himself? what about al capone or other greats


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

actualy capone did fight people on his own. many of the originals would except a challenge. they were from the streets and had to keep there rep up by proving themselves. just becouse you cant point at some one and have it taken care of doesnt make you hard. that makes you a bitch who cant handle your own.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> how did the wrist slitting go natural. any way danny its good to admit to who you are.



not bad, not bad. didnt lose as much blood as last time, damn. tomorrow there will be more blood.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

you damn emo kids what will you do next. well besides listen to shitty music dress like girls, and get gay hair cuts.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> you damn emo kids what will you do next. well besides listen to shitty music dress like girls, and get gay hair cuts.



we might type like danny. yeah how would you like that?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

your going to start typing like a dislexic wiggerican wanna be thug?


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> your going to start typing like a dislexic wiggerican wanna be thug?



if you make me hate life that much, yes. be afraid.


----------



## Doublebase (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> that doesnt change the fact that no one on here could touch me tho. just wondering do yuo guys thnk john gotti fought people by himself? what about al capone or other greats



Are you really comparing yourself to John Gotti and Al Capone???  Come on now.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> actualy capone did fight people on his own. many of the originals would except a challenge. they were from the streets and had to keep there rep up by proving themselves. just becouse you cant point at some one and have it taken care of doesnt make you hard. that makes you a bitch who cant handle your own.



yah with guns i gauruntee gotti never fought a body builder


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> Are you really comparing yourself to John Gotti and Al Capone???  Come on now.




well no but im just saying they never fought anyone and u wouldnt call them pussies. besides one day i hope to be.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

gotti and capone could fight!!!! without gns, thats how they got known was by their hands. they werent born a don!!! danny you have to toughen up on your own. especially you want to be boss, these boys you have will beat your ass or kill you because theyknown your not about shit. if you want to use the mob as an example use someone besides gotti and capone they were tough guys. go read about meyer lansky, used his head more than his fist and he controlled just about everyone in one way or another. and lansky did need people to defend him, caus ehe would try, but he wasnt very good at it. he just didnt back down that thats why luciano befriended him.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

I dont back down in a fight but still your missing your point. John gotti when he was 16 i gauruntee didnt beat up 25+ year old pro bodybuilders. also be serious. me using my brain to control people. im mad stupid i dont use my brain for anyhting.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

actualy gotti, capone and baby face made there name with a ball bat. not a gun. lansky also had seigal in his pocket. lansky was a amazing person he had every one like you said one way or another.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

ok w.e a baseball bat. same thign. i could fuck people up with a bat to. but ur not getting the poitn. everyone says they can beat me up. they could beat up gotti when he was 16 to.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

danny if i were ten years younger i could still kick your ass dude it dont matter. point being dont talk shit on the net. hell dont talk shit period. if you aint going to back the shit you talk then dont do it. end of story. using your boys to fight your battles makes you a bitch. toughen up if you want to become a good fighter then you have to fight.


----------



## kiko (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> it means. if me and prince met in a back alley no weapons or anytihng and fought. prince would DESTROY ME. now lets say me and prince got into a fight at a club or something then he wouldnt kill me because i would have a weapon or some boys with me.  And if after he tried to start more shit my boys would go and fuck him up.you understand?



I'm getting the impression that you're nothing but the gang's cum bucket.


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2008)

4 more pages to go.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm getting the impression that you're nothing but the gang's cum bucket.



swallower*

and we will get 4 more pgs.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> danny if i were ten years younger i could still kick your ass dude it dont matter. point being dont talk shit on the net. hell dont talk shit period. if you aint going to back the shit you talk then dont do it. end of story. using your boys to fight your battles makes you a bitch. toughen up if you want to become a good fighter then you have to fight.



no you wouldnt. and ill talk how ever much shit i want. and you coulnt do shit because if u did you woudl get iced.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> no you wouldnt. and ill talk how ever much shit i want. and you coulnt do shit because if u did you woudl get iced.



havent gotten 'iced' yet.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

wow this is funny!!!! keep going, i am getting a huge laugh!!

tomuchgear i went back and read what i typed, i meant lansky DIDNT have to fight because he was extremely smart and people took care of him because he made them alot of money. basically what you said.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> wow this is funny!!!! keep going, i am getting a huge laugh!!
> 
> tomuchgear i went back and read what i typed, i meant lansky DIDNT have to fight because he was extremely smart and people took care of him because he made them alot of money. basically what you said.



no prob, bashing danny is a daily occurance.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

i like danny's responses!!!! they are soooo far ot there it is actually funny!!!! he pretty much called gotti and capone little bitches that couldnt do anything with out their boys, that shit is tooo much!!!!! lol 

keep it up guys i am rolling over here!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (May 22, 2008)

3 more.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

comron u gotta be kididng me. no i didnt i respect the hell out of them. i wihs i could be them. that would be my goal in life to be them. but you know they cant fight


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

natural^ said:


> havent gotten 'iced' yet.



because ur talkign shit over the internet retard.


----------



## natural^ (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> because ur talkign shit over the internet retard.



WHOA NO WAY!! WHAT THE FUCK>!>!>!


----------



## kiko (May 22, 2008)

Owned!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

how is that owned?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

danny like i said i would talk shit to you online and in person i dont care. when i was younger i used to fight little numb nuts like you for fun. growing up that is what i was good at. i was a fat kid bro fighting was all i had. like i said man up fight your own battles. once you grow up you find out it dont mean shit how well you can fight unless you are gettin paid for it.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

oh ya and danny aint no body scared of you murkin them or what not becous you are a internet troll. go join the army. make some thing of your self.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

danny i hate to break it to you, if you want to be like capone and gotti, you better learn how to fight!!!! THEY COULD FIGHT!!!! they were tough guys!!! no matter how you do it bat, gun whatever you have to make a name for yourself in other ways. you wont always have a gun or bat on you, you better learn to throw them hands!!!! one thing all those guys had in common, they didnt mind getting their hands dirty, you on the other hand want to talk shit, start shit and then say my boys will take care of me. gotti and capone ENJOYED doin people. they didnt need people to do it, but once you get to a certain level your people dont want you to do it yourself because there is too much risk in it. so get a nobody that wants to be somebody to do it. 

and gotti and capone didnt spend all their time on the internet talking about who they wanted to be. they got off their ass, got out in the streets and made it happen.

youngster today full of dreams but just want to talk about it. 

im with tomuchgear join the army do something, i went in at 17 so you have just a short wait.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear what part of ohio you in??


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

bout a half from columbus. i am from jax florida though.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

oh talking about fighting and stuff, they have some great gyms in cincinati(sp) plus look at rich franklin, high school teacher, started bangin it out in his shed with a friend, tought himself then was a champ. very impressive!!! so i was just wondering if you was around there.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> danny like i said i would talk shit to you online and in person i dont care. when i was younger i used to fight little numb nuts like you for fun. growing up that is what i was good at. i was a fat kid bro fighting was all i had. like i said man up fight your own battles. once you grow up you find out it dont mean shit how well you can fight unless you are gettin paid for it.


ur funny no u wouldnt get off my dick. and im not a troll so eat a dick.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> danny i hate to break it to you, if you want to be like capone and gotti, you better learn how to fight!!!! THEY COULD FIGHT!!!! they were tough guys!!! no matter how you do it bat, gun whatever you have to make a name for yourself in other ways. you wont always have a gun or bat on you, you better learn to throw them hands!!!! one thing all those guys had in common, they didnt mind getting their hands dirty, you on the other hand want to talk shit, start shit and then say my boys will take care of me. gotti and capone ENJOYED doin people. they didnt need people to do it, but once you get to a certain level your people dont want you to do it yourself because there is too much risk in it. so get a nobody that wants to be somebody to do it.
> 
> and gotti and capone didnt spend all their time on the internet talking about who they wanted to be. they got off their ass, got out in the streets and made it happen.
> 
> ...



lmao u kidding me. i would never join the army. A. they dont get paid anyhting. and B they dont get respect and feared and protected


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

come find out, C. biggest gang in the world!!!! crips, bloods, all of them team up and take on just a division from the army!!! it would be an easy fix for all those little hoodlums running the streets!!! its ok danny you wouldnt make it anyway!!! its ok!! cause i can tell you a little on the soft side, so you wouldnt be able to handle just the one year i had in iraq. or even the daily life i had at ft bragg. its ok!!! keep sitting on the computer dreaming about being a gangsta!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

o and corum. od u think gotti at age 16 couoldfuck up prince or p funk?


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

and comron u wanna c my tat im gunn get that shit over the weekend prolly. or next week


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

gotti at 16 was a KILLER!!! so take from it what you want, and remember bodybuilders are not necessarily fighters. but i dont think prince or pfunk would go out lookin for shit or starting shit, from what i know they both are pretty BIG guys, and pretty humble. danny you will learn when you get older fighting is not all its cracked up to be. its actually a waste of time. i really dont care who can beat whos ass, really now that im older i look back and that shit was stupid, now if i am mad enough to fight you i am going to try and kill you. fighting is a waste of time. i have been over seas and seen the real deal and got into some real shit, now if you want to fight you better be prepared to die cause i am going to try and kill you. so fighting has a different meaning for me now. and its a waste of time!! now dont think i am a little bitch i will still get down in a heart beat, its just way more serious when i do!!! i almost killed two of my best friends, needless to say they are not my friends anymore. but they wanted to get stupid, and with in seconds i had thm gagging and begging for their life. it took quite a few people to get me off them. so now i dont see a need to fight, if i would do that to close friends what would i do to someone i dont like?? so i just dont see a need in it. but i think gotti could take quite a few people!!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

ok corrum if i said hotel 65 what would that mean to you? any way danny you are a punk its time to grow up. you dont even have the expierience of a real fight becouse you rely on your boys. i used to have a little rep back in the day now the young punks dont know who i am. my friends from that time remember the dumb ass shit we did. in the long run it dont matter make a better name for your self by doing some thing real. the army is a great way to go. join the marines if you think you can take it. the army will pay for colledge not that you would use it.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

by the way corrum that was not a shot kinda came out a little wrong.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

pm'ed


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

ok tomuch we are on the same track...... does 11 bravo ring a bell. LOL


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

lol nothing worth talking to much more about lol.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

lol


----------



## tomuchgear (May 22, 2008)

how bout camel spiders? ever get nightmares bout those little basturds?


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

those mf'ers are NASTY!!!! you will have a bad day messin around with them little or not so little suckers. you know when i got back from my desert vacation department of the army had a funny sense of humor and sent me to ft irwin!!!! now i got out and i met my wife here, so i am reminded every day of that shit hole iraq!!! they trying to build the 'box' to look just like it!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> gotti at 16 was a KILLER!!! so take from it what you want, and remember bodybuilders are not necessarily fighters. but i dont think prince or pfunk would go out lookin for shit or starting shit, from what i know they both are pretty BIG guys, and pretty humble. danny you will learn when you get older fighting is not all its cracked up to be. its actually a waste of time. i really dont care who can beat whos ass, really now that im older i look back and that shit was stupid, now if i am mad enough to fight you i am going to try and kill you. fighting is a waste of time. i have been over seas and seen the real deal and got into some real shit, now if you want to fight you better be prepared to die cause i am going to try and kill you. so fighting has a different meaning for me now. and its a waste of time!! now dont think i am a little bitch i will still get down in a heart beat, its just way more serious when i do!!! i almost killed two of my best friends, needless to say they are not my friends anymore. but they wanted to get stupid, and with in seconds i had thm gagging and begging for their life. it took quite a few people to get me off them. so now i dont see a need to fight, if i would do that to close friends what would i do to someone i dont like?? so i just dont see a need in it. but i think gotti could take quite a few people!!



wtf r u talking i have boys that are lik thirty and stilll crippin


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

ok and??? thats what i wanna do when i grow up be 80 year old crippin with nothing to show for my stupid ass!!!


----------



## DICE (May 22, 2008)

So hey guys...I got my username changed.But really, now I have to eat and train like a mad man if I am gonna hit 22..... Probably never will, but I'll try.

And hey Danny, in a weird sorta way I think most of the people on here kinda like you or at the very least they are trying to give you some advice.... U can't be a thug forever, u end up dead or a bum.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

goo luck hitting your goal 22!!! id be happy with about 18-19 right now!!! lol but its hard to get my arms to grow anyway. i think i over train them quite a bit trying to get them bigger. plus i use to have to worry about making fight weight and things so couldnt get to bigg. but good luck!!!

and danny im 27, have free medical for the rest of my life, and a paycheck for the rest of my life. and i have a REALLY good job now. so i dont think i mad bad decisions at all!!! got all the benefits of retiring out of the military with less than half the time. lacking on the check though, it would be bigger if i stayed for 20. but free money so who gives a shit!!! lol


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> ok and??? thats what i wanna do when i grow up be 80 year old crippin with nothing to show for my stupid ass!!!



n odoubt me 2.


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

CORUM said:


> goo luck hitting your goal 22!!! id be happy with about 18-19 right now!!! lol but its hard to get my arms to grow anyway. i think i over train them quite a bit trying to get them bigger. plus i use to have to worry about making fight weight and things so couldnt get to bigg. but good luck!!!
> 
> and danny im 27, have free medical for the rest of my life, and a paycheck for the rest of my life. and i have a REALLY good job now. so i dont think i mad bad decisions at all!!! got all the benefits of retiring out of the military with less than half the time. lacking on the check though, it would be bigger if i stayed for 20. but free money so who gives a shit!!! lol



ya but in the words of one of my idols kelvin martin im gunna get rich or die tryin.


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

guess you didnt catch the sarcasim!!! but thats ok!!! now if you want to be a banger thats fine, do you!!! but if thats what you want to do, be the best at it!!! you spend WAY TOO much time on this forum to be good at it. get out in the streets and do the damn thing!!! i think it is dumb, but if thats the choice you want to make. then dont half ass it........ go get out in the streets. gotti never got there by talking on forums all the time!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ya but in the words of one of my idols kelvin martin im gunna get rich or die tryin.



excuse the way i put this but rich a n***er rich are two different things!!! go read up on frank lucas, he didnt want to work for anybody. he wanted people working for him. he went out and did it, made a million a day!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

i knowwho he is hes a legend in my hood he lived near me


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

check ur pms


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

and what does he have to show for it now???? nothing, made a million a day, now he a broke ass old man living in jersey!! i think he made quite a bit off that movie, but not sure!! no where near a million a day!!!


----------



## danny81 (May 22, 2008)

so what. bro i only wana live to be about 35 so aslong as im rich and shit til then im happy


----------



## CORUM (May 22, 2008)

ok!


----------



## AKIRA (May 22, 2008)

You guys fucking suck.  And theres 8 pages of fucking sucking.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Witchblade (May 23, 2008)

I think this thread sucks so badly it's actually cool again. 

No, wait, never mind. It still sucks.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 23, 2008)

i thought that was the point witch.


----------



## min0 lee (May 23, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> You guys fucking suck. And theres 8 pages of fucking sucking.


2 more pages of suck left to go.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 23, 2008)

wasnt the goal ten pages of suck mino. i am doint my best to keep the suck fest going.


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> wasnt the goal ten pages of suck mino. i am doint my best to keep the suck fest going.



you are definitly the man for the job.


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

What are you doing home turd? No banging tonight?


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> What are you doing home turd? No banging tonight?



nope. have to wake up early in the morning, forced household labor.


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

"forced"? Gotta earn your keep my friend. What do you have to do?


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> "forced"? Gotta earn your keep my friend. What do you have to do?



yes, my mother is forcing me, yes i realize i sound like a pussy. umm apparantly my room is really messy (mom is really anal about neatness) and i have clothes all over the room. oh and clean almost every other room in my house.

but really, it will literally take me 2 hours to clean my room. fuck.

*longs for the day where he moves out and is older.


----------



## CORUM (May 23, 2008)

trust me its sucks when your out on your own!!! i wish i just had to clean the house and all the bills were paid!!! fuck i want to move back in with my mom!!!! lol


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

Haha , those were the good ole days, helping mom clean the house. Damn I miss them, no bills no worries just pussy on my mind


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

CORUM said:


> trust me its sucks when your out on your own!!! i wish i just had to clean the house and all the bills were paid!!! fuck i want to move back in with my mom!!!! lol



are you married?


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

Irons77 said:


> Haha , those were the good ole days, helping mom clean the house. Damn I miss them, no bills no worries just pussy on my mind



and now what do your days consist of?


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

Running several companies, lifting weights, and beating women off of me lol


----------



## CORUM (May 23, 2008)

i am married but i wasnt always


----------



## AKIRA (May 23, 2008)

No one is arguing.  Its a train in here.


----------



## natural^ (May 25, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> No one is arguing.  Its a train in here.



then get syn in here and let the arguements commence.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 25, 2008)

wow i didnt get on here last night and i missed nothing. what a waste of a day. i think it almost time for me to revert to my alter ego toomuchbeer.


----------



## natural^ (May 25, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> wow i didnt get on here last night and i missed nothing. what a waste of a day. i think it almost time for me to revert to my alter ego toomuchbeer.



or toomuchdick


----------



## DICE (May 25, 2008)

Good one...haha.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 25, 2008)

hahaha ya that is what the wife says all the time. she just has to much trouble handling the 2 milimeters that i have.


----------



## min0 lee (May 25, 2008)

This thread turned out to be a limp dick.


----------



## CORUM (May 25, 2008)

well stiffen it up mino!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 26, 2008)

ya common mino bring this thread some internet viagra.


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

piss.


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)

Penis


----------



## tomuchgear (May 26, 2008)

well this thread is just gettin more and more bouring. so here is my contribution. vagina


----------



## CORUM (May 26, 2008)

dont forget the clit!!


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

God damn, this is worse than a danny thread. i blame gear, who happens to look like a n'sync wannabe in his senior pic


----------



## min0 lee (May 26, 2008)




----------



## tomuchgear (May 27, 2008)

oh piss off wicked i have not heard that in so long. after the first person said that to me i shaved my freakin head.


----------



## goob (May 27, 2008)

min0 lee said:


>


 
Danny car jacking captured on video.


----------



## min0 lee (May 27, 2008)

goob said:


> Danny car jacking captured on video.


I'll change it a put Danny's face on it and make it shorter later.


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> oh piss off wicked i have not heard that in so long. after the first person said that to me i shaved my freakin head.



haha, i think you mean Natural not Wicked.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 27, 2008)

what ever piss off i am really out of it today. any way you pompus ass of a teenager go blow danny.


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> what ever piss off i am really out of it today. any way you pompus ass of a teenager go blow danny.





no thanks.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 27, 2008)

eh come on though you are mad dope


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> eh come on though you are mad dope



only on mondays and thursdays.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 27, 2008)

so what are you on other days? emo?


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

hood.


----------



## danzik17 (May 27, 2008)

It's been almost 11 hours Mino.  Where the hell is my animated gif?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

why isnt this damn thread ten pages yet.


----------



## DICE (May 28, 2008)

I don't feel this thread is very controversial yet...hmmm.


----------



## DICE (May 28, 2008)

...maybe on page 10 it gets good?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

i think that is the theory here. i dont know though. hmm natural take dannys dick out of your ass and get to typing on here.


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2008)

What's this thread all about anyway?

Oh yeah.....GayPump.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> What's this thread all about anyway?
> 
> Oh yeah.....GayPump.



hahaha nice


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

well this thread is truly a let down. no good pics of danny from min0. i thought this thread had potential.


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2008)

Min0 must be very busy lately....or way off form. 

On to page ten....


----------



## natural^ (May 28, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> i think that is the theory here. i dont know though. hmm natural take dannys dick out of your ass and get to typing on here.



Was never in, nice try Lance Bass.


----------



## min0 lee (May 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Min0 must be very busy lately....or way off form.
> 
> On to page ten....


We've been a bit busy.....a little of both.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

whats the matter natural was he to small? maybee you are to loose. i hear your ass is like the grand canyon.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

well min0 i hope things calm down and you guys get back on becouse i miss your funny pictures.


----------



## natural^ (May 28, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> whats the matter natural was he to small? maybee you are to loose. i hear your ass is like the grand canyon.



that was weak. try again?


----------



## goob (May 28, 2008)

natural^ said:


> that was weak. try again?


 

From what he's saying thats the problem.  Your ass has been 'tried' too many times, and it's now suffering from rectal prolapse.


----------



## natural^ (May 28, 2008)

goob said:


> From what he's saying thats the problem.  Your ass has been 'tried' too many times, and it's now suffering from rectal prolapse.



nawwwww. besides danny couldn't please a mosquito.


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> We've been a bit busy.....a little of both.



That's what I figured.

But I've been guarding the fort diligently in your absence.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

awe trouble in paradise there natural?


----------



## DaMayor (May 28, 2008)

Apparently he used DEET as a lube instead of KY.

Danny still got his Deep Woods OFF.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Apparently he used DEET as a lube instead of KY.
> 
> Danny still got his Deep Woods OFF.


----------



## natural^ (May 28, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> awe trouble in paradise there natural?



yes


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

sorry to hear that natural. you should try pissin on him i think he would like that. well at least thats what it looks like in certain pics on here


----------



## maniclion (May 29, 2008)

I heard from Min0 that all your asses are so loose that when you guys fart it sounds like a didgeridoo ensemble in f minor


----------



## min0 lee (May 29, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I heard from Min0 that all your asses are so loose that when you guys fart it sounds like a didgeridoo ensemble in f minor


----------



## tomuchgear (May 29, 2008)

ooh that is a good noise. damn manic have you been tappin in to the brown stuff again or what.


----------



## maniclion (May 30, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ooh that is a good noise. damn manic have you been tappin in to the brown stuff again or what.


PURPLE, WEED THAT IS NOT THE PURPLE HEADED WARRIORS YOU GUYS SMOKE!!!


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

wow nice attempt but a swing and a miss. drop a couple more gel tabs get in to your right state of mind then let it fly.


----------



## goob (May 30, 2008)

toomuchgear said:


> ooh that is a good noise. damn manic have you been tappin in to the brown stuff again or what.


 
Hey, he's a Navy man. Whats a sailor to do when he gets lonely?


----------



## tomuchgear (May 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey, he's a Navy man. Whats a sailor to do when he gets lonely?



play with semen? oops i mean seamen.


----------



## chimmona (May 18, 2011)

did any one figure out if you can change your user name?


----------

